# Conduit Layout Tool.



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Still pushing that fancy measuring stick.....

Actually our company is fond of Maxis tools. For Christmas we all got a nice giftcard as well as the Maxis 'no-dog'. It has 2 perpendicular vials, a conduit spacer(which I think is a little heavy), and an EMT offset repeater all in one tool, used it today as a matter of fact.


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

Is there a place online to direct order one of these??

I checked E-bay, no go... 

I'm not near any retailers...

Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NC_Electrician said:


> Is there a place online to direct order one of these??
> 
> I checked E-bay, no go...
> 
> ...


When "Marksman" was it's own company, online was the only way to get one. Maxis bought them out, I see. You can click on "distributors" on the link, pick your state, and it will show you which of your local supply houses carry them.


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

None of them are anywhere near me...I'm smack dab in the middle of the Bible-Belt_Buckle, AKA "The Good Ol Boy Network" :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

Thanks bro..


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Why not try to order from online?


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

Didn't see how to?

Maybe I misread it.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I just sent Maxis an E-mail, I'll see if I get a response and repost then.


----------

